# Fished a little while this morning from shore.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Not much, but better then working. Caught all on the tube bait jig.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

You are the master at tube fishing! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

It's not that you keep everything and eat none of it. It's not that you skirt the rules and it's not the fact you kept a lmb for fun. It's the fact that you have family this board doesn't come down hard on you.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> It's not that you keep everything and eat none of it. It's not that you skirt the rules and it's not the fact you kept a lmb for fun. It's the fact that you have family this board doesn't come down hard on you.


 WOW! Don't know how to take this post. Did I do something wrong? Please come out and tell me what is really on your mind. I fish every morning. I like to keep in touch with fishing people, and post reports. This is what I do now. My wife and I do eat a few fish now and then. We just ate a 21" rockfish I caught off a pier in Oxford MD. Wed. Is there something wrong with giving my neighbors pan fish? I don't give them rockfish. I release all rockfish, but will keep one to eat if it right size. Pleas tell me what this is all about. I want to see who agrees with you. Thanks! Getting ready to go pan fishing in a little while. Then going to Casino with my wife.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

People can't fish without hate 😩🤔😩


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Do your thing Andy, haters are going to hate. This guy probably can't catch any fish this season and looking to vent at someone who knows what they are doing. I'm pretty sure the fish you catch are put to good use by your neighbor.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Lipyourown said:


> It's not that you keep everything and eat none of it. It's not that you skirt the rules and it's not the fact you kept a lmb for fun. It's the fact that you have family this board doesn't come down hard on you.


Are you with ISIS?

CCA?

PETA?

Which Psycho Group do you align with?

Drive a Toyota, by chance?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy forget him your neighbors eating well and may God bless you for your giving nature keep catching keep keeping and most of all keep sharing real fisherman love to hear the success of other fisherman especially when we can't get out


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

As long as the fish is not wasted and legal limits are followed...why not help your neighbors? When I go kayak fishing with some of my buddies and I only catch a few keepers of white perch, croakers or speckled trout- not enough for a good mess of fish for me, I ask them if they want to take my catch home with them...added together there are enough fish for a good meal for them and their family...fishing is supposed to be fun and a healthy, sustainable resource for the table...fish species are cyclic and there are years of over abundance followed by years of scarcity...usually caused by fluxiations of baitfish and the health of the fish habitat


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

I think he might be pissed on the largemouth bass you kept.Most people dont keep them they throw them back for another day is all


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Bass fishermen are a strange bunch. I know about bass fishermen. I use to be one until I wised up and got out of bass clubs, and tournaments. I have so many funny stories about bass fishermen. Here is one. Look at these beautiful big bluegills I caught. " OH, I don't fish for them" LOL! Who cares you don't fish for them. I just wanted to show these huge gills. I think more of carp and cat fishermen then bass fisherman. I got to say, not all are strange, but a heck of a lot are. But we have to love them. The Bible tells us so. LOL!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Andy, I enjoy reading your reports & seeing your pics. 

I know a lot if fly fishers who treat trout that way. Some get very indignant if trout are killed. I'm a bass angler and don't keep them usually, but for me it's a matter of taste, IMO they're not as good to eat as some other species. I would rather eat White Perch, Bluegills or even catfish than bass. Usually the only time I'll keep a bass to eat is if it's hurt real bad, provided it's legal of course. I like to eat trout too, just never spent a lot of time fishing for them. Hatchery trout I'll keep & eat a few, wild trout I prefer to release them all. 
I prefer to release Rockfish too, but have kept a few legal schoolie size over the years to eat. I've never kept one over 25" in the past, even though a few were caught. Personal preference that's all, but won't condemn anyone for keeping any legal size or species of fish if they choose to do so. 

Opinions & attitudes are always going to vary.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Lipyourown said:


> It's not that you keep everything and eat none of it. It's not that you skirt the rules and it's not the fact you kept a lmb for fun. It's the fact that you have family this board doesn't come down hard on you.


We don't need this type of crap here, thanks.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

andypat said:


> .....I use to be one until I wised up and got out of bass clubs, and tournaments.......


Oh com'on andy, fess up, you got out for the same reason I wouldn't ride in my bass fishing friend's glitter boat these days.....the ol' bones just can't take 60+mph like they once could!!!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BigWillJ said:


> Oh com'on andy, fess up, you got out for the same reason I wouldn't ride in my bass fishing friend's glitter boat these days.....the ol' bones just can't take 60+mph like they once could!!!!


 LOL! You got that right.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

you can become a target when you do fishing reports, I used to do a lot of reports on tidalfish and it would amaze at how mean some people would become, people that don't even know me calling me a liar and all.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

zam said:


> you can become a target when you do fishing reports, I used to do a lot of reports on tidalfish and it would amaze at how mean some people would become, people that don't even know me calling me a liar and all.


I haven't posted a report in the last 10 + years for the same reason. Now I just try to pass on what I've learned. Can't get in trouble that way.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Andy, glad you are catching fish. Hope I still am when I am you age.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CJS said:


> Andy, glad you are catching fish. Hope I still am when I am you age.


 Thanks CJS ! I am getting ready now to hit the marina and see if I can catch a few crappie. Might even make a few cast with a 7" purple worm for a bass or two.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

zam said:


> you can become a target when you do fishing reports, I used to do a lot of reports on tidalfish and it would amaze at how mean some people would become, people that don't even know me calling me a liar and all.


Maybe you should take a cue from andypat, get over it, and move on.
I'm confident in saying he ain't gonna be talking about what happened to him for as long as some have been carrying on about TidalFish on another popular website out there. No need to bring any of that here, but all indications are that you have some reason stuck in your inner self to do so.
What happened to him, and what you say happened to you, goes on in every (fishing) website out there. Shame it happened to you. I enjoyed your contributions and reports. Also enjoyed reading andy's adventures.
Now those reports are gone, and for what reason? Maybe this can explain it better than I can:
http://psychcentral.com/blog/archives/2014/07/22/learning-to-let-go-of-past-hurts-5-ways-to-move-on/


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> Thanks CJS ! I am getting ready now to hit the marina and see if I can catch a few crappie. Might even make a few cast with a 7" purple worm for a bass or two.


Catch 'um up big Andy.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Luv it!
Reminds me of a similar pic on a t-shirt with an angler hauling a big fish. Another angler with a stringer full of small fish says:
"You only caught just one?"
Good luck!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

NO Fish today. Only two crappie. One was 4", and one about 8". Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I still post reports regularly on my facebook page, people on your friends list are a lot nicer, a lot of them that have known me for years are always surprised at all my reports, I don't think they realized how much I fish since I usually don't talk about it.. I bet I know who lipyourown is, he's on my friends list. LOL


catman said:


> I haven't posted a report in the last 10 + years for the same reason. Now I just try to pass on what I've learned. Can't get in trouble that way.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate
I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off

Keep on fishing and do your thang!

:beer:


----------

